# Is anyone bervous at 30?



## lonely_wife (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm 30 (bet you guessed) and am getting a seperation (almost definately) problem is the thought of sex with another man terrifies me! I love the thought of it when I do meet someone nice, but it scares me as I have only been with my hubby and we were never really adventerous.

Do men really notice if you do something wrong? Or you slight wobbly bits?

I think I'm gonna be alone forever at this rate?


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

lonely wife- your not alone in your feelings. when my hubby and i split up in april for a few months - but back together now. i felt the very same as you. all ifs and buts.
i think the only thing you can do it just be you and take your time. 
i found that although i wasnt wanting n e relationship. i got to many offers for one nighters. 
i found that scarier than being on my own. (im 36 in december), but i am always busy , my sons and my horse, oh and work. 
but i did go out every weekend as i felt i needed to get out, as for the offers, i didnt take one. 
i really preferred to be on my own , but being busy helped. 
i think you know whats right, with whom and when it happens, enjoy it. 
from general conversation you wil know if you have chemistry with a person. you wil usually know if you could take it one step further (sex) by the interactions you have with that new person. 
i cant answer the men bit, as im a woman. 
but i can say this, when i go out, i always make sure i look good and feel confident. as for wobbly bits, we all have them. it just depends on how comfortable you are with yourself. if your not to happy, just do some tone up exercises at home. but do something everynight. this might only be for 10 minutes, but it can have an effect.


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

I am a 31 YO man. I will say that I don't think about women's wobbly bits, and don't really notice. When I was a young man, I prefered the company of older women. I will say that I find self confidence to be a big turn on. Whether big, small, or in between, self confidence makes the difference. If you feel good about yourself it will show. Feel good about who you are, and what you look like and men will notice.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

Dancing Nancie said:


> I am a 31 YO man. I will say that I don't think about women's wobbly bits, and don't really notice. When I was a young man, I prefered the company of older women. I will say that I find self confidence to be a big turn on. Whether big, small, or in between, self confidence makes the difference. If you feel good about yourself it will show. Feel good about who you are, and what you look like and men will notice.


i have to ask then, but some men were actually scared of me in work because of my confidence. i wish there were more ppl like you where i work then and your comments about not taking notice of wobbly bits, has helped me anyway. thankyou.


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

I don't think I am like most men. I have always liked women who spoke with authority, and confidence. I think any woman who has that fat/skinny or otherwise is attractive. The one thing I will add to this, is that if that confidence is gone once the clothes come off, it is a HUGE turn off!


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

well thats nice to hear, you have your own personality . which is great.


----------



## lonely_wife (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks you guys - I am usually confident but because of all the offers for one nighters I started thinking about the way I act/dress, etc and thought it was my confidence that was pulling the wrong guys?
i will take note of everything said - thanks


----------

